# How to Build a BulletBobber



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Well its cold outside and you need to do something, right, well here is something YOU CAN DO and yell at me later about what a pain it was and how bad my instructions are....

Build a Fishing Floats or Lure with Directional Control

It planes to the side when retrieved or in current and flips direction when given a little tug.






Material List:
1.	1 pine or balsa board - 5&#8221; long, 1 1/2&#8221; wide and 1/4" thick. The wood grain must run the 5&#8221; length.
2.	Elmer&#8217;s glue
3.	Gorilla Glue
4.	Water resistant paint and/or sealer.
5.	Small diameter plastic tube (you can use one from a WD40 can)
6.	Round Tooth Picks 

Tools:
1.	Coping or Scroll Saw
2.	Electric drill 
3.	Drill bit that matched the tube.
4.	Wood file 
5.	Sand paper
6.	Small paint brush

Building Steps:
1.	Print and cut out the light blue dotted rectangle after measuring to see if the 2&#8221; dimension actually measures 2&#8221; long on your print.






2.	Spread a thin layer of Elmer&#8217;s glue on one side of the board and apply the pattern.
3.	Cut the 2 pieces with the saw staying just on the outside of the green and red lines.
4.	Check the fit of the interlocking pieces and use a wood file as needed for a smooth sliding fit. 






5.	Drill the hole half way through the red piece before gluing the pieces together. 
6.	Drill slowly making sure the angle matches the line on the pattern.
7.	If the hole is centered and looks aligned properly glue the pieces together with Gorilla Glue and finish drilling the hole.
8.	Insert the tube and cut it a little long so it sticks out for now.
9.	Check the buoyancy before painting. It should sit less then half way submerged before painting.
10.	Thread your line thru the tube and use a piece of the tooth pick as wedge to hold it in place on the line after setting the depth you want to fish. They can also be slip rigged using split shot.
11.	Test it and using an 1/8 oz jig or 1/8 oz split shot with hook and bait to see if flips direction when given just a little tug! 
12.	A 1/4&#8221; board is good for a 2&#8221; long BulletBobber and 1/2" thick board can make a 4&#8221; long BulletBobber and 4&#8221; long one can handle 1/4 to 3/8 oz lead and many lures.


We struggled heavily to make the BulletBobber the best it could be at a reasonable price but could never prototype and test every possible design in every condition. There are many other shapes that may work better and we hope you can create an improved design. I have found there are two basic requirements. They should be twice as long as they are wide and sit about 60&#37; out of the water. If you use balsawood you will need to add weight by drilling a hole and inserting a nail or small split shot and the best place to add wieght is to drill the hole infront of the hole where your the line comes out. Or you can paint it to add weight and strength.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Holiday peple!


----------

